# sick cichlid help please



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

ive got a couple of jouv cichlids, convict and dempseys and they just now have all these white specs on them all over...i dont know what it is ive never seen it before...

any ideas or help ???


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it is most likely Ick(Ich however you choose to spell it).If they are scratching on surfaces and breathing heavily they probably have ick.It may also be a bacteria or fungus.You should do a water change and raise the temp a couple of degrees I would also add some ick treatment medication.This has happened to me once to a guppy tank I did what I told you and they recovered I only lost two (pretty good odds out of eight).Good Luck!!!


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

so now that my fish died from ich...are there any things i should do to the tank before re stocking it besides putting more ich medicine in??


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Turn the heat up in your tank as high as it will go since there are no fish in it now. This will help kill off the Ich quickly. Also, do water changes daily for about a week (what size tank is it??). 

Keep adding the meds, but be careful to add just the right amount, a pal of mine added way too much and she put fish back in her tank and they all croaked within a day! So be very careful there. 

I'm sure there are other things, but I am not completely sure. I know this is the safest way without using bleach to kill it off (I don't use chemicals at all).


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike, what exactly is your setup? (size tank, # and species of fish)


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

this tank is a 55 gal...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

with what fish?


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

for 2 days it had nothing in it..and i turned the temp up and put more medicine but i lowered the temp again and it has one jack dempsey in it about 3 1/2 inches


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Only one jack dempsey in it, thats all? Good. FOr some reason I was under the impression you were overstocked.


----------

